# Vinyl



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## wormil (Sep 6, 2012)

I dig that clock

-- Rick M


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

That was my first attempt. The ribs holding the center of the 8, 9, and 0 were too thin. I have altered the font, and now have a successful pattern to cut with a 1/8" two-flute straight bit.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Joe,

Great clocks. Would you mind sharing what font you used? 

I would like to try that on a scroll saw, one of my friends is having a birthday soon and he is a Beatles nut. I will try to cut it out of an old LP and print out a mock Apple Records Label form his favorite album.

Thank you. BE WELL


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Potowner1 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Great clocks. Would you mind sharing what font you used?
> 
> ...


Hmm... I will have to go out to the shop and boot up the computer to answer that question. I don't know the name of the font from my failing memory.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yikes! You ruined a perfectly good Anne Murray LP!! 
Heh...very creative, Joe. I'll keep my eye open for old Yanni records.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

These LPs came from a thrift store. Twenty Five Cents each.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So much for fandom, eh? 

I remember using 78s for frisbees, before frisbees were invented.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the reply Joe. Sorry to be of any bother.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Potowner1 said:


> Thank you for the reply Joe. Sorry to be of any bother.


No bother at all! I just don't have a memory. I will be out at the shop today. I will look to see which font I used.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Potowner1 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Great clocks. Would you mind sharing what font you used?
> 
> ...


The font is called *AR JULIAN* but that is not the font I used for the clock face. It is installed on the DesignEdge software, but it is a TrueType Font.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Playing more with vinyl today...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very cool


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I may make some of these with a light behind it, using the silhouette as the face of the lens. I have to go shopping for flat round lights and see what is out there.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

[/url]








[/url]


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I made some makeshift frames for the artwork.


----------

